# Chick not Growing



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2 1/2 week old chick who seems about the same size as when we got him. I'll have to compare photos, but either way I don't think he's growing as fast as he should. He is either a black copper maran or a black copper maran/silkie mix. The breeder wasn't sure which. He isn't as active as the other chicks... Sleeps more often. He eats and drinks.. Not sure if he eats as much as he should though. I really don't want to lose him. Any tips are welcomed! Thanks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure what to tell you other than to try the powder mix to add to water for it called save-a-chick. It has a bunch of electrolytes etc in it for chicks that are not doing well. Should be at your local feed mill, Tractor Supply, or any store like that.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could be heart issues, might just be a banty chick. Silkies are all bantys ya know.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm hoping he's just banty. He still seems small even for that though. I have some of the electrolyte stuff. I'll give him that.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

If the chick is eating and drinking ... I would let it be.

But that is just me ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My little yellow chick is much smaller than the 3 barred rocks. She's supposed to be a buff orp. I think she's more likely a buff rock banty. They are all supposed to be the same age.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm just extra paranoid because I recently lost a chick. I really don't want to lost another.. You know?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I hear that loud and clear. It's just that the chick is eating and drinking and that's a very good thing.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> My little yellow chick is much smaller than the 3 barred rocks. She's supposed to be a buff orp. I think she's more likely a buff rock banty. They are all supposed to be the same age.


That makes me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you see the size difference between Aschenputtel and her 3 ugly step sisters? I mean really. Same age? Large fowl?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Do you see the size difference between Aschenputtel and her 3 ugly step sisters? I mean really. Same age? Large fowl?


Yeah! How old are they?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This pic - 3 weeks. Now they're 4 weeks and she's a little bigger.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> My little yellow chick is much smaller than the 3 barred rocks. She's supposed to be a buff orp. I think she's more likely a buff rock banty. They are all supposed to be the same age.


My Buff Orp has slowed down her growing also, or at least it seems that way. When I got them, she was the biggest, now she's the smallest. They are all about 4 weeks old.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> I'm just extra paranoid because I recently lost a chick. I really don't want to lost another.. You know?


Different breeds can and do grow at different rates. The same goes for how active a chick/chicken will be.

Best of luck!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Different breeds can and do grow at different rates. The same goes for how active a chick/chicken will be.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's the little guy I was so worried about. He seems to be doing fine. He's 3 weeks old.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

my silkie chicks grow slower than the buff orpingtons do
they are all mixed together when they are youngsters
but they all look to enjoy hanging out together 
if they were pecking on a little one then i would remove it 
if not they all room together


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute little bugger! What's her name?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We call him Andy! We aren't sure if he's a boy or girl yet though.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Do you see the size difference between Aschenputtel and her 3 ugly step sisters? I mean really. Same age? Large fowl?


She kinda looks like she is being picked on in the one picture. She is the only one with food in front of her, and one of the black ones appears to be pecking at her... Maybe not, but make sure there is more than one place to get food and water, so they can't keep her from it. She's a doll!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's just as feisty as they are. When I clean, she sits on my shoulder while they peck at my hands while I try to clean the cage. They're all brats! Lol. Trust me, no ones picking on her.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So I don't want to start another thread if I don't have too. Andy developed a pasty butt today. Is it normal to get a pasty butt at three weeks? I only had to clean it once today and it hasn't returned. Cause for concern? I keep the brooder very clean.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep an eye on it. If it gets worse, we'll deal with it. May not even happen.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

No pasty butt today. Hopefully it was just a one time deal.


----------

